# Igloo cooler latches



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

Has anyone tried the stainless steel cooler replacement latch instead of the plastic replacement latch?
*Igloo Stainless Steel Cooler Replacement Latch - 54-162 qt*


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

Nope....but it can't be any worse.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

$11/latch.... Those suckers must have some gold in em


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

TOOEXTREME said:


> Has anyone tried the stainless steel cooler replacement latch instead of the plastic replacement latch?
> *Igloo Stainless Steel Cooler Replacement Latch - 54-162 qt*


Just ordered this hybrid stainless/plastic from igloo store for $7.99
http://www.igloo-store.com/detail/IGL+24029

The full stainless latches you are talking about are almost double the price $13.99
http://www.igloo-store.com/detail/IGL+20018

As long as the actual moving part on the latch is steel I think it will last longer than the cheapo plastic ones that keep breaking. The photo of the hybrid latch has a steel hinge so I think it will last. I've been spending $7 a pop from Academy for those crappy plastic latches for my 54 qt. extreme igloo that keep breaking. I think I replaced those plastic lid latches about 4 times already. Friggin ripoff. So my hybrid/steel latch is back ordered, but should ship in ten days.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FishinAG22 (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes! I put the full stainless latches on my boat coolers and they make a much stronger snap. They are more expensive but I recommend them.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

Before submitting my order at igloo store at the end, they wanted around $11 for shipping & handling plus $8 for the latch. Thats about $20 for a latch? Negatory, no go for that order.

Found same hybrid steel latch at Ace Hardware for $10.99. Free shipping to local Ace for pickup. There's a Ace Hardware near home so thats probably the best deal.

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12789436

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

SoulSurfer said:


> Just ordered this hybrid stainless/plastic from igloo store for $7.99
> http://www.igloo-store.com/detail/IGL+24029


Just bought me 2 off Ebay.. Saved $1 on shipping :slimer:


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I just bought the coolers that come with the stainless hinges.


----------



## TangChaser (May 25, 2011)

The plastic igloo latches and hinges are junk. I think they're purposely made to fail to sell the overpriced replacement parts. After going through so many sets I decided to do some tinkering. I backed up a new set of hinges with duct tape, trimming off the excess tape, before installing them. For the latch, I made my own out of velcro tape material from Home Depot. In the third pic the top piece fastens to itself for easy access. Five years running now and no more frustrations.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

TangChaser said:


> The plastic igloo latches and hinges are junk. I think they're purposely made to fail to sell the overpriced replacement parts. After going through so many sets I decided to do some tinkering. I backed up a new set of hinges with duct tape, trimming off the excess tape, before installing them. For the latch, I made my own out of velcro tape material from Home Depot. In the third pic the top piece fastens to itself for easy access. Five years running now and no more frustrations.


Your sooo right **** Chaser I agree igloo conspiracy.I dont need an ice chest to hold ice for 2 weeks I need one to hold together while I own it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Just put a pair on a 152 quart Igloo...sturdy, hing is stainless and I don't see them breaking like the thin plastic ones do.

TH


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

for hinges, i used an old work belt and made leather hinges because i have a lid that has a little warp to it that was killing my hinges. 

They have been installed for about 3 years and no sign of failure. 

don't look as good, but they are extremely utilitarian. 

I have completely given up on latches on the boat. 


As a side note: I hear pelican is making coolers now, so I might just have to give them a try one of these days...................


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

dolch said:


> for hinges, i used an old work belt and made leather hinges because i have a lid that has a little warp to it that was killing my hinges.
> 
> They have been installed for about 3 years and no sign of failure.
> 
> ...


They're the same $$$ as Yeti.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I replaced my hinges with some of those crummy plastic POJ and won't make that mistake again.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I just saw on Academy.com where Igloo has a new Yeti wannabe 70 qt. ice chest at $400.00 with newly designed hinges. Looks like it wieghs a "ton."


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

ComeFrom? said:


> I just saw on Academy.com where Igloo has a new Yeti wannabe 70 qt. ice chest at $400.00 with newly designed hinges. Looks like it wieghs a "ton."


First that I've heard of these, not that I'm interested. Found this picture on the Igloo site.


----------



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

*latches*

I changed all of mine to stainless and won't go back to plastic.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I sure as hell wouldn't be cleaning a fish on top of a $400 icechest!


----------



## kd504 (Oct 8, 2010)

http://www.gorillahinges.com/Welcome.html

i've seen these advertised but i've never tried them personally.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I took a piece of an old 2 inch tie down strap and cut it to the same size as the hinges and screwed it on behind the hinge. Still there after 3 years with no signs of giving up.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Floatin Doc said:


> I took a piece of an old 2 inch tie down strap and cut it to the same size as the hinges and screwed it on behind the hinge. Still there after 3 years with no signs of giving up.


This


----------



## plasticsnaks (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.mrocenter.com/p/2251099/latch-hybrid-stainless-plastic-blacksilver

Igloo hybrid (stainless/plastic) latch n post $5.69 free shipping.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

ComeFrom? said:


> I just saw on Academy.com where Igloo has a new Yeti wannabe 70 qt. ice chest at $400.00 with newly designed hinges. Looks like it wieghs a "ton."


Gf's dad has a yukon for his work truck, he loves it. He had a yeti and hated it. I like the coleman extreme 54 quart, im going to snag a couple of those 120's for sure at that price.

-mac-


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Tell the guys on your boat, if they open the lid with the latch and break it they have to pay for the days gas and a new hatch.

I have gotten many of tanks of gas, and 2 new hatches 

STOP USING THE LATCHES FOR A HANDLE


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

The Igloo Yukons are lighter than the same size Yeti. No other experience with the yukons other than i picked one up off the retail floor and set it back down. I have two Yeti's.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I've changed my latches and hinges on my igloo fish cooler. Worked now for about a year with no problems. They were expensive but will hopefully be used on numerous coolers to come. 

Late,
Cox


----------



## carolinafisher (Nov 23, 2005)

tunchistheman said:


> This


Yep! Actually pieces of my old trailer winch strap on mine.


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

I have igloo marine coolers, and the stainless didn't fit. I went to Academy and bought the plastic replacements and they didn't fit either?

Are there special latches for the Igloo Marine line?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You might have to move them just a bit but they'll fit. I have them on all of my Igloo's now.

TH


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Youcan get this bronz or ss hinge at Home Depot for few bucks.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Floatin Doc said:


> I took a piece of an old 2 inch tie down strap and cut it to the same size as the hinges and screwed it on behind the hinge. Still there after 3 years with no signs of giving up.


 yep. I think I got the idea from 2cool actually. I did this, and it works. Works great and I would have thrown away the strap anyways. Free and functional!

When I buy a new cooler, first thing I do is take off the hinge, cut strap material, reinstall hinge. If it breaks, I don't care.:cop:


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Someone gave me some pieces of rubber that was nylon reinforced. I cut it to size and used it in place of the old broken back hinges. That was about 4 years ago and still going strong. I am not sure where you could buy that kind of rubber. Maybe at a hardware store. Any kind of thick flexible rubber should work. I used velcro strips on the front as was suggested on a previous posting.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Permanent solution to a chronic problem...


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

So far they have done well. It's only been about 4 mpnths.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

Has anyone figured out a way to replace the strap to keep the lid from falling all the way back?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

justinn said:


> Has anyone figured out a way to replace the strap to keep the lid from falling all the way back?


Ratchet strap nylon screwed with stainless screws.

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Instead of throwing them old Redwings in the trash use the leather cut to size works great also.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

A buddy of mine replaced his hinges with a couple of ear tags used on cattle....been on there for years! A country boy can survive....


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

I have the little mariner icechest without the latch in the front, kept having hinges break and thought what material stands up to saltwater and won't break that I have laying around? (Oh and BTW, I found the icechest on the side of the road)

Came up with a reasonable idea: my old work boots had a lot of unseamed leather on the upper cuff, so I cut a strip as big as the old hinge, put it in salt water for 4 hours and then let it dry. I did this 10 times to see how it would dry out the leather, it was considerable enough to alter my original idea. 

Saddle soap will melt when heated just a little bit (nothing hotter than 100* F, or depending on quality of saddle soap) so I melted some in a pot, left the heat on low and placed the leather in the pot for 2 hours on LOW heat (preferrably outside on a camp stove, it doesn't smell the greatest when heated). I saved the old broken tabs from the hinges and sandwiched the leather between the lid and tabs (making sure to have the lid closed) I used screws that were a little longer than the original to compensate for the added width. 

I've had this little icechest for 8 years and the leather looks almost new, haven't had problems since and when I get new icechests (which is often because lets face it, you can NEVER have enough icechests) I do the same thing. I'll try to get some pics up!

Sorry fella's, didn't see the other leather posts but thought I would contribute anyway!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

RAMROD1 said:


> Instead of throwing them old Redwings in the trash use the leather cut to size works great also.


I was thinking of trying leather from an old belt.


----------



## Tee boy (Oct 17, 2012)

Try gorilla hinges.www.gorillahinges.com/


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

I usually break the latches in the first week and the hinjes break soon after. Installed the igloo stainless hinjes and latches about 4 months ago. Haven't broke one yet. Definately worth the $$$. The hinjes could also just be bought at a hardware store.


----------

